# black finned shark



## billyh (May 24, 2009)

i want to move this out of my community to my cichlid tank as its too agressive there..its only about 2.5 imaybe 3 nches at guess and my cichlid tank is 135 with only 18 jeuvenille so far but plan to add more in near future....will this work as it is bigger than the jeuv cichlids ..so far yellow labs and maingano but plan to add more


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes that combo would work well....u deffinately need more fish tho...what other species are u thinking about?


----------



## billyh (May 24, 2009)

well i foudn out the mainganos may be johaniis nto properly marked when i bought them grrr
i am goign to ad some cobalt blue maybe 6 and 6 red zebras
still ahve to add a britsstlenose pleco
hoping the johannis is noo too agressive grrr
hard to tell them apart in pics really


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i think ull be fine the red and cobalt zebras will have no problem standing up for themselves IMO


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you talking about a black shark or a red tailed shark? A black shark gets 2+ feet long so he will have some tasty treats later on


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Or a 'colombian shark' ... which is a brackish water catfish that grows to 18"+ .. also sold as a blackfin shark sometimes.


----------

